# Shaun Tavernier ~ Zoning in on the Amateur Arnold Classic 2009



## supercell

I wanted to start a thread on behalf on Shaun just to update everybody on his preparations for the forthcoming Amateur Arnold Classic in Columbus Ohio on Thursday 5th March 2009.

I wanted this thread to serve a few purposes. Firstly for everyone to get behind Shaun and offer him the support that I had last year. Secondly to outline how things are going thus far and thirdly to be able to ask Shaun his feelings on the forthcoming show including his prep which incredibly will be just his 4th ever show!!!!

1 week after the UK Champs at the Hercules show, Shaun approached me for some help with regards to his diet phase leading from the UK Champs through to stepping on stage at the Arnold.

I jumped at the chance, firstly knowing potentially what I could do with Shaun and secondly working with who I see as the UK's finest BBing talent in recent years.

The diet I have put Shaun on is simple and effective yeilding around 350 protein, 300 protein and around 70g fats with 1 cheat meal weekly on a sunday pm.

Cardio up to now (since 8 weeks out) has been at 45 mins pre meal 1 which will now be increased to 60 mins as of tomorrow.

His food has basically remained the same since Novemeber with a little time off over xmas and the new year. Shaun stayed lean right through the back end of last year on this diet therefore I felt no reason to change it, just increase the output with cardio.

I met with Shaun and Kimberley again today down at Beefs Gym in Strood Kent, owned by IFBB Pro Nicole Pitcher Scott and her husband and good friend James.

I took Shaun through an arm workout today and then we went through some posing (quarter turns and compulsories).

Shaun is now just under 7 weeks out and although still has a way to go, he could stand on stage today. His fullness and muscularity blows me away every time I see him and I become almost speechless when seeing what Shaun could achieve this year at the Arnold.

Shaun has confessed (plus I'm a pretty good judgeof character) that he is not the best listener but I pull no punches (and will continue in this vain) plus Kim makes sure that things are taken on board. 

He knows he has great genetics but that will not be enough at this level. We have to leave no stone unturned and leave nothing to guess work or chance. I am planning everything like a military attack, ready to do battle on March 5th.

I saw a big difference in Shauns state of mind today. He is completely focused and ready to do what is necessary to win in Columbus.

I have never been so excited and know that in 7 weeks time Shaun will do himself, Kim, me and the British BBing fans proud.

Go get em S.J.T!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Best of luck in Columbus Shaun:thumbup1:


----------



## Ecksarmy11

Nice one James and good luck to Shaun.

Any pics of Shaun's current condition ?


----------



## supercell

We will hope to post some pics from around 6 weeks out.


----------



## Kezz

great stuff, i'm looking foreward to following his progress


----------



## tommy y

Good luck shaun!!!!!!! look forward to seeing the pics, use them as inspiration for my up coming diet!!


----------



## chem1436114520

ive just got my tickets yesterday for the arnold , flight is also booked just seaecching for hotels now


----------



## Fivos

supercell said:


> We will hope to post some pics from around 6 weeks out.


James if Shaun is up for it we can do a Photo Shoot with him?

Fivos


----------



## Incredible Bulk

any chance of some pics???


----------



## sbigpecs

Thanking you kindly James, your help is greatly appreciated. I know that putting our heads together and working towards this goal over the remaining 6 and a half weeks, I can achieve and be at my best on stage todate. James can only help thus far, and I know that the buck stops with me, and its up to me to put in the hard work... which I will!!!

Firstly I asked James to help me, because as far I was concerned, not only does he possess a truely fantasic physique, but his knowledge, work ethic, and vast experience is unsurpassed.

After the british I took roughly about two weeks break from the gym and dieting. Having gone over and analysed what I felt went wrong at the british or why I wasnt at my best, I decided to take up this oportunity and to the Arnolds to put the record straight to myself more than anything else.

People have said to me "why, whats the problem you won" but as far as I was concerned, that wasnt good enough for me..... I want to look and feel and be at my best, so that if ever a decision goes against me, I can be true to myself and no that I left no stone unturned!!!.

Having made up my mind to do the Arnolds, I decided to ask James wether he would work with me and get me ready for the show. James and I decided that I should stick to a diet monday to Friday, and have one cheat meal on a Sunday evening having weighed myself in the morning.

So as you can see, Ive been dieting more or less since the British. We decided also decided to stop my cardio until the new year, just so that my body has an extra kick to start fat burning.

Having seen James, he has said that im right on track and just to keep doing what ive been doing for the past few weeks and if we need to, we will tweek the diet as needed.

So far I just need to increase my cardio by 15 mins, so instead of 45 mins, im now doing and hour everyday.

I will post the diet that im currently on, and keep you guys update on a weekly basis or as much as I can.

This thread is to also help people who are embarking on their great journey to the BB stage, you can following my progress, and see my mistakes and things that I have done right, so that it may help them with their prep. A lot of people ask me for advise - but to be honest, in most cases I know just as much or probably far less about this sport than most of you guys.

Thanking you guys for all your help and support, and im very much looking forward to seeing as many of you as possible on stage in 2009.

Any question guys about my prep, I will be more than happy to answer, and im sure if I cant, James wouldn't mind answering a few aswel.

Thank you


----------



## Galtonator

Go get them Shaun


----------



## sbigpecs

Fivos said:


> James if Shaun is up for it we can do a Photo Shoot with him?
> 
> Fivos


Hey Fivos, how are you bro, thats a great idea. Im just over six weeks out, and as long as James says im in good enuf shape, then we can do it for sure.

Sure maybe we can use those 1 or 2 or those pics to update this thread.

Thanking you kindly


----------



## coyneteesside

I have seen shauns condition first hand. It is incredable and his fullness is jaw dropping.

I wish him the best luck( not that he needs it!) Blow them yanks out of the water and show the world what u.k. hard muscularity looks like.

Fly the flag high shaun.

Chris Coyne


----------



## Fivos

Shaun, Im very well and when ever you are ready a shoot will be cool...Im sure James will give it the go-ahead. We got some fantastic shots with James when we did his 2 photo shoots.

Its a good idea to document your physique with photos as it gives you a reference point in terms of how you look.

Its great to see you working with James as im sure between you you can fulfill that endless potentional you have.

Im sure we will link up soon

Fivos


----------



## hilly

good luck shaun. i hope to compete for the first time this year or early next so will be keeping a close eye on this as you and james are great motivation along with others on thiis board.


----------



## Gumball

Best of luck shaun, will be keeping tracks of your journey!

What form of cardio do you do?

And James, will you be following a similar protocol to that of Neils?


----------



## sbigpecs

Gumball said:


> Best of luck shaun, will be keeping tracks of your journey!
> 
> What form of cardio do you do?
> 
> And James, will you be following a similar protocol to that of Neils?


Thanks a lot bro, I just go walking, its my prefered form of cardio plus I find it really helps to get the quads nice and separated.


----------



## sbigpecs

hilly2008 said:


> good luck shaun. i hope to compete for the first time this year or early next so will be keeping a close eye on this as you and james are great motivation along with others on thiis board.


Good luck with your show mate, do you have an idea yet as to which show you want to do.


----------



## clarkey

All the best Shaun it was great to meet you at the British mate. Hope everything goes well for the Arnold which I am sure it will:thumbup1:


----------



## sbigpecs

So far my diet consists of

upon waking, take 1 scoop of whey protein.

1 hour cardio/walking

7.30,

80grams oats, and 65 grams of whey.

10am

60 grams of rice, 2 pieces of talapia.broccolli

12pm

same as above

2.30pm

200 grams of chicken breast, 60 grams of rice, broccolli

5pm-Train - pow 55 grams of whey, 45 grams of vitargo, 6pm

7pm

Salmon and veg, with 300 grams of potatoe

9.30

2 pieces of talapia and veg, with 20grams of almonds.

Consume 5 litres of water per day


----------



## supercell

Hey Fiv,

A photo shoot would be fantastic. If its OK with Shaun I'll give you his number and you guys can sort a date out and I'll be there (keeping my clothes firmly on this time!!)

Shaun is already in great shape and it would be fantastic to do a shoot now in the next week or so and perhaps one a week out before we leave. He is truly a sight to behold.

I used my poor conditioning at the Aronld last year to motivate me more for the UK finals last year. In this respect Shaun is doing the same; yes he did win a British title but we all know he wasn't at his best (thank god!!!LOL) so I know the Arnold for him is his redemtion, like the UK was for me.

Shaun has a true god given talent and I for one want him to fully realise his potential and that to me send shivers down my spine knowing what can be achieved.

I also want to take absolutely nothing away from Shaun, I can guide where necessary but it is he that has to implement it, so he has the tough job, not me.

J


----------



## LOCUST

Excellent i will be following this all the way !!

James, is Shauns diet a maintenance diet currently or is it lower in carbs etc ?


----------



## hilly

sbigpecs said:


> Good luck with your show mate, do you have an idea yet as to which show you want to do.


i am debating about the nabba north and started dieting 2 weeks ago but i think by the time i come in shape i may only be 12 stone ish maybe 12 and a half which i feel at 5ft10 maybe to light to compete so may concentrate on putting mass on while staying lean and have a go at a later one.


----------



## Fivos

supercell said:


> Hey Fiv,
> 
> A photo shoot would be fantastic. If its OK with Shaun I'll give you his number and you guys can sort a date out and I'll be there (keeping my clothes firmly on this time!!)
> 
> Shaun is already in great shape and it would be fantastic to do a shoot now in the next week or so and perhaps one a week out before we leave. He is truly a sight to behold.
> 
> I used my poor conditioning at the Aronld last year to motivate me more for the UK finals last year. In this respect Shaun is doing the same; yes he did win a British title but we all know he wasn't at his best (thank god!!!LOL) so I know the Arnold for him is his redemtion, like the UK was for me.
> 
> Shaun has a true god given talent and I for one want him to fully realise his potential and that to me send shivers down my spine knowing what can be achieved.
> 
> I also want to take absolutely nothing away from Shaun, I can guide where necessary but it is he that has to implement it, so he has the tough job, not me.
> 
> J


Nice one James,

Shaun when ever is conveient for you let me know. ..Any pics we get will be for you and James only. If you want to put pics up on here ill get your approval first. Ill give you a CD with all the pics we take and any that you want to use for printing or web-site etc ill make sure they are post-processed perfectly.

Keep the good work up guys!

Fivos


----------



## steven-nicholls

Best of luck bro, will be following your progress, you and james give me such insperation in my own training and prep for my own show.. :thumbup1:


----------



## DRED

good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Good luck bro. Have subscribed :thumb:


----------



## sbigpecs

steven-nicholls said:


> Best of luck bro, will be following your progress, you and james give me such insperation in my own training and prep for my own show.. :thumbup1:


Thanks a lot bro, stick at it.


----------



## sbigpecs

DRED said:


> good luck mate :thumb:


Thanks big guy, your looking BEEFY bro:thumb:


----------



## gunit

sounds like an awesome team to me.........i am sure u will kick ass over there Shaun!!!!Keep it up my man


----------



## supercell

LOCUST said:


> Excellent i will be following this all the way !!
> 
> James, is Shauns diet a maintenance diet currently or is it lower in carbs etc ?


It was a kind of maintenance diet but it did enable him to lean out whilst keeping his weight up. All we did post new year was add in cardio and now he is shedding fat well.

This is how I start all my guys. I have a run in of around 4 weeks normally to get the diet so they are holding their weight and not gaining then, its a case of adding in cardio and watch the fat come off. The cardio will increase to around 90-120 mins splitover 2-3 sessions, before the food then goes. Some people the food goes earlier than others but with shaun I would only expect the last 2 weeks would see a drop in cals. We can basically just keep adding cardio almost to the show with the last week easing off.

Its then just a depeletion and then a 2 day loading. Shaun will travel depleted and not really touch any carbs until he lands and has done a flush through cardio and weights session. This is something I learnt from last year and exactly what I would do if I was competing there. I learnt the hard way but Shaun has the confidence of my knowledge that I acquired from doing the travelling last year. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## sbigpecs

Vince said:


> James, what class do you think will he enter?


I suspect over the coming weeks James will monitor my weight very closely and what ever class he thinks I should enter, thats what i'll do.

Im currently 88kg, and as to how much more I will have to loose, James will be the judge of that. He saw me yesterday and he had a good look at me, as to how far away from being ready, and what weight class...... James can answer that!!!


----------



## supercell

Vince said:


> James, what class do you think will he enter?


Shaun could do the lightheavies or the middleweights no problem but like me he would sacrifice a little tissue to get down. Looking at his condition at present I would see him coming in at around 13st and would be absolutely peeled, thats 12lb down on now with 6 weeks to go so 2lb a week. However he will come in where he looks best but I would expect him (due to the diet and length of time staying lean) to come in bigger, leaner and dryer than the UK's.

As I always say, weight is irrelavant, completely irrelavant. Shaun has the tie ins, muscle bellies and mass that would mean he would look phenominal at a lighter bodyweight. He will look far bigger than his bodyweight would ever suggest thats for sure.

For the UK last year Shaun had to drop a phenominal amount of bodyweight due to getting far too heavy in the off season. By staying leaner after the British his body is under far less stress and loss of mass will not be an issue this time without low cals and silly amounts of cardio.

Shaun will be staying leaner this year, much leaner and this in turn will mean that his body will be far more responsive and efficient with the clean food eaten. When a body has been lean for so long, keeping that condition is not hard as I found last year and will put him in a great place to start his UK prep later in the summer

J


----------



## sbigpecs

Stood on the scales yesterday morning and I was 13st 9lbs, looking very full and dry. Diet has been very consistent, all ive done is up the cardio a little this week and it seems to be doing the trick.

Ive also upped my water intake from 3 litres per day to 4 litres. Unfortunetly im not a very big drinker and find it pretty hard to consume sh*t loads of water during the day.

Looking to get some pics up soon, Fivos bruva, email me your number so we can arrange something very soon if you dont mind bro.

[email protected]


----------



## Fivos

sbigpecs said:


> Stood on the scales yesterday morning and I was 13st 9lbs, looking very full and dry. Diet has been very consistent, all ive done is up the cardio a little this week and it seems to be doing the trick.
> 
> Ive also upped my water intake from 3 litres per day to 4 litres. Unfortunetly im not a very big drinking and find it pretty hard to consume sh*t loads of water during the day.
> 
> Looking to get some pics up soon, Fivos bruva, email me your number so we can arrange something very soon if you dont mind bro.
> 
> [email protected]


Done.. :cool2:

Fivos


----------



## sbigpecs

Cheers bro. Thats a point, should I bring some shades so I can look cool in my pics


----------



## Fivos

sbigpecs said:


> Cheers bro. Thats a point, should I bring some shades so I can look cool in my pics


:laugh: well to get the pics in Flex you just going to have to get some on! :thumbup1:

Fivos


----------



## steven-nicholls

Quick question, how do you cope with the the 9 hour flight to get to america, can you take your food on the plane or do you pre order a specail meal and what effects does the flight have on you and your body? how do cope with all this..


----------



## LOCUST

supercell said:


> It was a kind of maintenance diet but it did enable him to lean out whilst keeping his weight up. All we did post new year was add in cardio and now he is shedding fat well.
> 
> This is how I start all my guys. I have a run in of around 4 weeks normally to get the diet so they are holding their weight and not gaining then, its a case of adding in cardio and watch the fat come off. The cardio will increase to around 90-120 mins splitover 2-3 sessions, before the food then goes. Some people the food goes earlier than others but with shaun I would only expect the last 2 weeks would see a drop in cals. We can basically just keep adding cardio almost to the show with the last week easing off.
> 
> Its then just a depeletion and then a 2 day loading. Shaun will travel depleted and not really touch any carbs until he lands and has done a flush through cardio and weights session. This is something I learnt from last year and exactly what I would do if I was competing there. I learnt the hard way but Shaun has the confidence of my knowledge that I acquired from doing the travelling last year. :thumbup1:
> 
> J


Thanks for the detailed answer James :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell

steven-nicholls said:


> Quick question, how do you cope with the the 9 hour flight to get to america, can you take your food on the plane or do you pre order a specail meal and what effects does the flight have on you and your body? how do cope with all this..


I'll answer this on Shauns behalf as I have done it.

Yes you can take food on board, that's not a problem.

The trick is to be depleted before you get on and drink plenty of water whilst on board. Food wise it should just be protein and veg with a little added fat NO CARBS!!!

This was my mistake and as a result I held around 9lbs of water!!!!

So that will be the plan and then Shaun will carb up over 2 days instead of the usual 3. These details will be finalised nearer to the show.

J


----------



## supercell

sbigpecs said:


> *Stood on the scales yesterday morning and I was 13st 9lbs, looking very full and dry.* Diet has been very consistent, all ive done is up the cardio a little this week and it seems to be doing the trick.
> 
> *Ive also upped my water intake from 3 litres per day to 4 litres*. Unfortunetly im not a very big drinker and find it pretty hard to consume sh*t loads of water during the day.
> 
> Looking to get some pics up soon, Fivos bruva, email me your number so we can arrange something very soon if you dont mind bro.
> 
> [email protected]


And that is why cheat meals are so important; good loss there mate:thumb:

Last week Shaun was complaining of a little bloat and water retention.

9x out of 10 its a result of not drinking enough. The next day after increasing the water intake the bloat had gone.

I like consitency with water intake, its something I did on my diet and it always means you are alert, hydrated and most importantly your weight stays steady and fat loss and weekly weight loss remains constant. :thumbup1:

Shaun will drink the same amount every day for the whole diet until the last week when the water will be increased whilst carb loading. :beer:

J


----------



## Malika

**

*
*

*
*

*
MENS BODYBUILDING - LightHeavy Weights*

Moustafa Abdelaziza Nasim Alaasr Egypt

Bill Ayoubi Cincinnati, Ohio

Chuck Biggio Kenner, Louisiana

Jonathan Bradley Baldwinsville, New York

David Cutler Australia

Carlos Deleon Jersey City, New Jersey

Mohamad Elzaghir Dearborn Heights, Michigan

Daniele Furiosi Italy

Omar Garcia Miami Beach, Florida

Anagapele Inemotimi Nigeria

Pawel Jablonski Poland

Dmitry Klimov Russia

Marc Lobliner Burlington, North Carolina

Antonio Francisco Diaz Lopez Mexico

Casimir McNair Louisville, Kentucky

Josep Merino Spain

Luc Molines France

Brian Strock Toledo, Ohio

*Shaun Joseph Taverner United Kingdom *


----------



## frenchy

supercell said:


> And that is why cheat meals are so important; good loss there mate:thumb:
> 
> Last week Shaun was complaining of a little bloat and water retention.
> 
> 9x out of 10 its a result of not drinking enough. The next day after increasing the water intake the bloat had gone.
> 
> I like consitency with water intake, its something I did on my diet and it always means you are alert, hydrated and most importantly your weight stays steady and fat loss and weekly weight loss remains constant. :thumbup1:
> 
> Shaun will drink the same amount every day for the whole diet until the last week when the water will be increased whilst carb loading. :beer:
> 
> J


Do you get serious heart burn?

Everytime i up the water, i get serious heart burns. And also my breath is terrible. I mean it is that bad, people actually think that i am farting while i speaking to them.


----------



## sbigpecs

Malika said:


> **
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> MENS BODYBUILDING - LightHeavy Weights*
> 
> Moustafa Abdelaziza Nasim Alaasr Egypt
> 
> Bill Ayoubi Cincinnati, Ohio
> 
> Chuck Biggio Kenner, Louisiana
> 
> Jonathan Bradley Baldwinsville, New York
> 
> David Cutler Australia
> 
> Carlos Deleon Jersey City, New Jersey
> 
> Mohamad Elzaghir Dearborn Heights, Michigan
> 
> Daniele Furiosi Italy
> 
> Omar Garcia Miami Beach, Florida
> 
> Anagapele Inemotimi Nigeria
> 
> Pawel Jablonski Poland
> 
> Dmitry Klimov Russia
> 
> Marc Lobliner Burlington, North Carolina
> 
> Antonio Francisco Diaz Lopez Mexico
> 
> Casimir McNair Louisville, Kentucky
> 
> Josep Merino Spain
> 
> Luc Molines France
> 
> Brian Strock Toledo, Ohio
> 
> *Shaun Joseph Taverner United Kingdom *


Thank you kindly Malika, im looking forward to this even more now. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Shaun thought i would drop in a give you my best for the coming weeks of prep and the show it self....


----------



## sbigpecs

Pscarb said:


> Shaun thought i would drop in a give you my best for the coming weeks of prep and the show it self....


Thank you kindly Paul. Things are going well fingers crossed!!! My physique looks a very different one from the one a few months ago... its amazing, what can be achieved.

Still loads more to understand about my physique, but James's approach has brought something different to the table, and working with him has been an eye opener.

Just under 6 weeks left, which is no time at all, Im relishing the task of going head to head with guys from all over the world, it will also give me an indication as to how far off I am from achieving my goal being a competitive pro bodybuilder.

I may be doing a couple of guest spots, but I will pretty much stay in shape all year till the Brits. I just want to refine and define my physique to give it more of the look that I was missing last year.

So im not really going for much more added size even though im sure I will grow, just the complete package brought to the stage this year.

We have to hook up for a training session too Paul.


----------



## 3752

you have the ability to do very well at this show then go on to turn Pro in the near future as always you have my full support mate...

yes definitely get together for a training session mate i enjoyed the last one....


----------



## bkoz

All the best mate.cant wait for photo,s


----------



## sbigpecs

bkoz said:


> All the best mate.cant wait for photo,s


For sure bro, ive got a photo shoot next week with Fivos which i looking forward to.

So pics should be up from next week... just a few though, dont want to give you guys to much


----------



## supercell

good to see yet another good number of quality guys in the light heavies this year. I sense their will be a lot of 'googling' of names in the next few weeks!!

J


----------



## sbigpecs

supercell said:


> good to see yet another good number of quality guys in the light heavies this year. I sense their will be a lot of 'googling' of names in the next few weeks!!
> 
> J


Ha Ha, googling of names, I bet there will be :lol:

Its great to have that much in a line up, was there many in your class last year?


----------



## sbigpecs

Diet wise, the last week has been great, everything has been going to plan so far, and supprisingly enough I haven,t really been feeling hungry at all.

I had my cheat meal yesterday which pretty much was the same thing I had last week from nandos. Chicken burger, chips, wings and a couple of slices of pizza.... boy did that go down a treat :-}

I woke up this morning at a body weight of 13st 8lbs, so a pound down in the last couple of days.

Improvements I have noticed so far is my lower back area which is very much a problem area for me, but I think sticking to a diet since the brits has helped my condition in that area.

Looking foward to seeing what the rest of the week brings.

Its been confirmed that I will bedoing a guest spot in the jersey qualifier which is going to be a great show, this will also help me maintain condition for the rest of the year. I

I'm also planning on doing a few more guest spots, so stay tuned.


----------



## sbigpecs

Diet wise, the last week has been great, everything has been going to plan so far, and supprisingly enough I haven,t really been feeling hungry at all.

I had my cheat meal yesterday which pretty much was the same thing I had last week from nandos. Chicken burger, chips, wings and a couple of slices of pizza.... boy did that go down a treat :-}

I woke up this morning at a body weight of 13st 8lbs, so a pound down in the last couple of days.

Improvements I have noticed so far is my lower back area which is very much a problem area for me, but I think sticking to a diet since the brits has helped my condition in that area.

Looking foward to seeing what the rest of the week brings.

Its been confirmed that I will bedoing a guest spot in the jersey qualifier which is going to be a great show, this will also help me maintain condition for the rest of the year. I

I'm also planning on doing a few more guest spots, so stay tuned.


----------



## steveg

sounds like u have it pretty much dialed in this time shaun mate. I look forward to seeing an even better package! Stick it to em mate!


----------



## sbigpecs

steveg said:


> sounds like u have it pretty much dialed in this time shaun mate. I look forward to seeing an even better package! Stick it to em mate!


Looking forward to it Steve mate. :thumb:


----------



## sbigpecs

Vince said:


> Off the top of my head i know the russian and the egyptian are very good BBers...will have to google the rest


I think everyone on that stage will be good mate.


----------



## supercell

I believe there were around 15 competitors last year, you will always get some people pulling out and others entering at the last minute esp at the weigh in the night before.

There will be some quality World class BBers in the class but that is what this sport is all about; doing battle with the best.

We have now arranged the photo shoot this Saturday at Beefs Gym in Strood for 3pm. We should get some cracking photos Shaun, I know Fiv is keen to use some of his recently acquired equipment.

great news about the Jersey guest spot too. As luck would have it I have a guy doing the masters in this show so I will be present. Should be a great show.

J


----------



## Tinytom

Cant wait to see what you look like totally on the money Shaun.

James is a good mentor and his past experience will only help you more.


----------



## 50kg

Hey sean, I was at genesis last night with bulldog, and I saw you training and posing, bro your looking ridiculous. Your ripped already bro, guys trust me seeing is believing.

James, what approach/game plan did you put together regarding sean's prep.


----------



## supercell

50kg said:


> Hey sean, I was at genesis last night with bulldog, and I saw you training and posing, bro your looking ridiculous. Your ripped already bro, guys trust me seeing is believing.
> 
> James, what approach/game plan did you put together regarding sean's prep.


Simple.

I wanted to keep Shaun in positive nitrogen balance but also in a slight calorie deficit to keep him lean without cardio to give his body a rest from the rigours of the UK diet phase.

Then post Xmas it was just adding in the cardio. So far I haven't changed his food at all but the tweaks will now start from around 4 weeks out to get that rock hard, grainy look. its not easy but Shaun is already in a great position.

Staying leaner has meant its been easy for Shaun and this will be instrumental in his success at the UK's later in the year. We talked about doing guest spots for this very purpose and it will then take him to a place that he hasn't gone before come October.

In the past Shaun has bulked up to stupid weights and this has prevented him from getting in true condition. In 2007 he came close but that was due to competing in the May before, he was leaner as a result of that 1st diet. In 2008 he had no diet in the spring and therefore got too fat.

J


----------



## Gumball

Can't wait for the pics, get snapping Fivos.

Oh and stop bagsying all the good shoots!


----------



## Fivos

Gumball said:


> Can't wait for the pics, get snapping Fivos.
> 
> Oh and stop bagsying all the good shoots!


Mate cant help it..people know they are going to get quality pics...just got myself a nice portable lighting studio..2 flash heads, softboxs, barndors, filters, radio triggers etc and a backdrop stand with black and white canvas bakdrops... :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## supercell

Fivos said:


> Mate cant help it..people know they are going to get quality pics...just got myself a nice portable lighting studio..2 flash heads, softboxs, barndors, filters, radio triggers etc and a backdrop stand with black and white canvas bakdrops... :thumb:
> 
> Fivos


And a remortgage:laugh:

J


----------



## Fivos

supercell said:


> And a remortgage:laugh:
> 
> J


 :lol: to go with the other one!

Fivos


----------



## sbigpecs

Tinytom said:


> Cant wait to see what you look like totally on the money Shaun.
> 
> James is a good mentor and his past experience will only help you more.


Cheers Tom mate, its all about being on the money, so fingers, toes and everything crossed.... I will be.


----------



## stow

Looking forward to seeing these pictures. Good luck Sean


----------



## sbigpecs

My target weight loss given to me this week by James has been reached. A loss of 2lbs which now brings me down to 13st 6lbs.

Things are going well at present, starting to feel a little tired now, but still very focused and determined to come in at my best.

My most improved body part I feel is my back and rear delts, I felt last year that it was a very weak body part for me and I lacked detail and hardness. Its not quite there yet but its going in the right direction.

Another bodypart im trying to improve is the outer head of my triceps, I feel that developing this will give my arms a much better balance and look to them.

Having been given advise by James about improving my physique, he feels that refining my physique in the right areas is the way to go for me, and trying to add more mass right now would not necessarily improve my physique.

My training has changed some what over the past few months, I used to concentrate on a lot of compound movements for size and density, sometimes forgeting that I need to polish my look off by doing more isolation movements.

For each body part, I now do one compound movement, sometimes two if needed, but then the rest of my exercises consists of a lot more isolation movements with high reps with the last set usually to failure.

I still feel thought that someone starting out in weight training/bodybuilding should concentrate on compound movements till they have built up decent enough mass. The worst things is when I get someone saying to me "how do I get big" when all you see them doing is exercises for their wrists and side laterals and leg extentions 

Squat, deadlift, bench press, shoulder press, bent over rows. These are the bread and butter of any aspiring power lifter/bodybuilder.

Looking forward to my photo shoot with Fivos and James tomorrow, pics will be up when my mate Fivos has got time.

5 weeks left and counting till the Arnolds, and I am determined to make my mark!!!


----------



## Galtonator

sounds like the plan is going well. Knock them out


----------



## sbigpecs

Not clear, but these were taken 2 weeks ago.


----------



## pastanchicken

Looking good mate!


----------



## LOCUST

wow, look fantastic bro, can t wait to see the new shots and see what you can do at the arnold !!


----------



## sbigpecs

Thank you guys.


----------



## Ollie B

Shaun I swear I saw u on stage a while ago for first timers. You blew everyone on stage with your physique. Genetic freak  Love the user name btw :thumb:

Will keep an eye on this thread mate. Cheers


----------



## sbigpecs

dutch_scott said:


> story
> 
> sat at the brits pre judging,me and the x,
> 
> first timers,
> 
> 1 after the other and then i had to nudge my tired mrs, u blew me away sean, im looking to compete 1st timers and boy ur impact was like a nuclear warhead....
> 
> good luck in the u.s bro...


Thanking you kindly bro, when are you planning on competing? Its a shame there is no more first timers!!!


----------



## sbigpecs

Ollie B said:


> Shaun I swear I saw u on stage a while ago for first timers. You blew everyone on stage with your physique. Genetic freak  Love the user name btw :thumb:
> 
> Will keep an eye on this thread mate. Cheers


Thank you Ollie, I appreciate your support mate.


----------



## clarkey

Bl0ody hell Shaun looking awsome man so much quality mass and your condition is outstanding especially as that was two weeks ago.....I think you will def make your mark in the US :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

fantastic pics. What boots are they? bOxing boots?


----------



## the bulldog

YOU have a great shot at the arnolds mate ,keep it together in the last few weeks,give me a bell when your in late and i will pop down,what a long way youve come in 3 years, a world class talent in the making


----------



## tommy y

Absolutely fantastic, you look like a pro and a top pro at that..........ur the man to beat!! INCREDIBLE!


----------



## laurie g

looking awesome- shaun what a compact powerfull look you look a lil like a compressed jonnie jackson- but dare i say it.. better legs and overall look- hmm somebodies getting there pro card this year! ( well between you and stu))

reps


----------



## walks

dutch_scott said:


> 2010 season bro, some family planning has gotten in the way,
> 
> What will replace the first timers?


Nothing, They have just added an extra inters class


----------



## sbigpecs

the bulldog said:


> YOU have a great shot at the arnolds mate ,keep it together in the last few weeks,give me a bell when your in late and i will pop down,what a long way youve come in 3 years, a world class talent in the making


And you have played a big part in achieving what I have so far, and I thank you kindly. :beer:


----------



## sbigpecs

tommy y said:


> Absolutely fantastic, you look like a pro and a top pro at that..........ur the man to beat!! INCREDIBLE!


Thank you bro.


----------



## sbigpecs

Galtonator said:


> fantastic pics. What boots are they? bOxing boots?


Yep boxing boots, they feel very comfortable when Training in them, especially calves.


----------



## sbigpecs

laurie g said:


> looking awesome- shaun what a compact powerfull look you look a lil like a compressed jonnie jackson- but dare i say it.. better legs and overall look- hmm somebodies getting there pro card this year! ( well between you and stu))
> 
> reps


Thank you for your kind words bro. The pro card is what im after this year, make no mistake about that, thats what my sights are set on. So everything I do is geared towards that this year.

It wont be easy though.


----------



## sbigpecs

Just want to thank Fivos and James for taking the time out yesterday to do a photo shoot.

It was great, a bit exhausting but none the less I really enjoyed. Hopefully pics will be up soon.

James will when he has time update you guys as to how my progress is coming along, whether or not he has made any changes to my prep, how far out he thinks I am, and maybe what changes he plans to make the last week or two before we set off.

What I can tell you though is that I will be upping my cardio a little more this week, and upping my reps in the gym. SQUEEZE SQUEEZE SQUEEZE, BURN, BURN, BURN.

My attention to detail has to be a top priority, and squeezing those muscle fibers through will improve my condition and help me to get that grainy and dry look.

But hey guys, today is cheat meal day :thumb: GREAT!!!


----------



## hilly

enjoy your cheat meal mate i had mine yesterday. gave myself a 3 hour slot to eat as much as i could.

Any ideas on what rep range you will now be using mate?


----------



## sbigpecs

hilly2008 said:


> enjoy your cheat meal mate i had mine yesterday. gave myself a 3 hour slot to eat as much as i could.
> 
> Any ideas on what rep range you will now be using mate?


Hope you enjoyed it to bro. The rep range im using is nothing less than 20 reps mate.

It works for me, thats the most important thing.


----------



## Malika

No need to be a Pro to be talked about all over the world: your physique talks for itself:

http://www.muscupassion.com/les-news-f8/shaun-tavernier-avant-l-arnold-classic-amateur-2009-le-31-janvier-t2204.htm

All positive feedbacks!

If you need any translation, give me a shout! :thumbup1:


----------



## sbigpecs

Malika said:


> No need to be a Pro to be talked about all over the world: your physique talks for itself:
> 
> http://www.muscupassion.com/les-news-f8/shaun-tavernier-avant-l-arnold-classic-amateur-2009-le-31-janvier-t2204.htm
> 
> All positive feedbacks!
> 
> If you need any translation, give me a shout! :thumbup1:


Thank you Malika, but I haven't got a clue what they are saying:confused1: 

When you have time, please can you translate:thumbup1:


----------



## reflexlewis

all the best for the arnold mate!!!

with such a complete physique like yours, and the condition you are displaying in the pics you will no doubt make a big impression at the arnold.


----------



## newdur

Try this you can sort of understand most of it, ithink:confused1:

All good comments thou:thumb:

N


----------



## sbigpecs

Malika said:


> No need to be a Pro to be talked about all over the world: your physique talks for itself:
> 
> http://www.muscupassion.com/les-news-f8/shaun-tavernier-avant-l-arnold-classic-amateur-2009-le-31-janvier-t2204.htm
> 
> All positive feedbacks!
> 
> If you need any translation, give me a shout! :thumbup1:


Thank you malika, when you can. And if you don't mind, can you tell them that I appreciate their kind works. Tell them that my granfather was a french man hence the name, and I should have spent the time learning french at school :-}


----------



## Malika

Tried my best: some French words are hard to translate in english...

Je ne le connaissais pas , mais il va faire mal c'est sur

*"I didn't know him, but he will make some damage for sure"*

C'est clair , il est superbe...bons quads et bras et meme de face il semble avoir du dos

Par contre quel taille fait t'il? j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pas tres grand

*That's clear, he's superb&#8230; Great quads & arms, even front the front he seems to have a good back*

*Anybody knows his height? He doesn't seem very tall&#8230;*

Mon dieu qil est petit ,entout cas il dechire,jadorre sa forme de muscles (bras,sangle abdo en double bis,cuisses),cest un client

*He's small, but he's awesome, love the shape of his muscles (arms, abs, quads), he's a prospect*

Il est vraiment énorme! Les cuisses sont impressionnantes!

*He's really massive! Quads are impressive!*

son epaisseur et sa densité saute aux yeux !

*His thickness & density is outstanding!*

un ptit bulldog le tavernier !!

puissant

*A small bulldog this Tavernier!!*

*Powerful!*

PUISSANT ET DENSE VOILA COMME IL RESSORT AVEC UNE QUALITE DE FOU UN TRES TRES GROS CLIENT

*POWERFUL & DENSE, THAT'S THE WAY HE IS, WITH CRAZY MUSCLE QUALITY*

*A BIG BIG PROSPECT*

epais et dense en efet mais faudrait pas plus vu la taille !!!

Dorsaux semblent partir haut mais bon pas trop genant...

*Thick & dense but he should not get bigger because of his height!!!*

*High lats but this is not a weakness&#8230;*

Il déchire lui, j'ai chercher et aucune vid' de lui à part un posing avec un telephone portable lol... Si quelqu'un à plus d'info, photo sur lui je suis preneur. Surtout de dos...

*He's outstanding, I was looking for a videos but nothing apart a posing taken from a mobile&#8230;*

*If anybody has more information about him, I'll take it. Mostly back shots&#8230;*






Il est pas mal du tout et une bonne ligne, le fait qu'il soit petit ne dérange pas trop je trouve sur scène... On le vois autant que les autres!

*He's not bad at all & a good symmetry, the fact that he's small doesn't bother me at all&#8230; On stage he stands out like others&#8230;*

oh.... ,je suis sur le cu,il a sacrement progresser apparamant,sur les tofs du photographe,il est a mon sens parfait,quelle senssation de puissance et de rondeur degagé ,la seche et la denssité sont au rendez vous,un sacré client,faudra voir sur scene le rendu face a plus grand,car sa sans le toute caté la

*In my opinion he's perfect, full & powerful, great density & dryness, great prospect, we'll have to see how he looks on stage with the big guys as he's got a good chance to take his class&#8230;*

Il a vraiment une belle découpe, sur le haut du corps comme sur le bas

*He has a really nice shape, top to bottom*


----------



## sbigpecs

Thank you Malika, that's great!!! As soon as the Arnolds are over, im taking french lessons.


----------



## sbigpecs

reflexlewis said:


> all the best for the arnold mate!!!
> 
> with such a complete physique like yours, and the condition you are displaying in the pics you will no doubt make a big impression at the arnold.


Thanks champ, I was well impressed with your win at the Brits. Well done bro. :thumb:


----------



## supercell

Update.

It was great meeting up with Fivos and Shaun on sunday. I think the pics speak for themselves. He still has around 7-10lbs to come off, mainly from his upper and middle back. His legs are now pretty much there but there is still a little more to come off the glutes.

Remember here that I am being especially picky but at this level conditioning is EVERYTHING and I mean everything.

I haven't changed anything on the diet but cardio has been upped by adding in a second cardio session PWO.

He is still losing 2lb so for me there is no point in taking away his food. 3-4 weeks out I will make a few adjustments to the diet but I want him to eat as much as he can whilst still losing.

Well done Shaun keep going mate. Awesome pics from Fivos and of course made easier by a world class physique!!

J


----------



## supercell

Also just on a side note, I showed Neil your photos and lets just say he swore A LOT. He was very impressed indeed and it takes a lot for Neil to be impressed.

J


----------



## Zeddy

i was at the gym yesterday while Shaun was doing legs, and in all honesty he is looking serious. Thick muscular mass and his condition is definitly on point. Saw him flexing legs after squats and he is looking thick and tight.

Didnt want to bother him too much but did wish him luck for the arnold.

Hope you do some damage stateside shaun!


----------



## sbigpecs

supercell said:


> Also just on a side note, I showed Neil your photos and lets just say he swore A LOT. He was very impressed indeed and it takes a lot for Neil to be impressed.
> 
> J


WOW, i'm flabbergasted!!! Neil is a bodybuilding GREAT, and I am indeed humbled by his kind comments.


----------



## NickM

Hi Shaun, I was at the British and thought you looked amazing! Well done for winning your class! Have read through this column set up by James for you and it certainly looks like you'll be even better at The Arnold. As a passing thought, wat did you think of Zac Khan's placing at the British. Would also be intersted in what James has to say as well. Good luck and looking great!


----------



## sbigpecs

NickM said:


> Hi Shaun, I was at the British and thought you looked amazing! Well done for winning your class! Have read through this column set up by James for you and it certainly looks like you'll be even better at The Arnold. As a passing thought, wat did you think of Zac Khan's placing at the British. Would also be intersted in what James has to say as well. Good luck and looking great!


Thank you very much bro. As to Zack's placing, I do not have any comment to make.

First and formost Zack is a phenomenal bodybuilder, and a nice guy.


----------



## NickM

Okay no worries, I understand, I spoke to Zack for a while at The British he is such a nice guy and personally think he should have placed better, but then thats bodybuilding. Anyway am sure his time will come. But from what ive see it loooks like your time is comming pretty damn soon bro, so enjoy!


----------



## sbigpecs

NickM said:


> Okay no worries, I understand, I spoke to Zack for a while at The British he is such a nice guy and personally think he should have placed better, but then thats bodybuilding. Anyway am sure his time will come. But from what ive see it loooks like your time is comming pretty damn soon bro, so enjoy!


In my mind bro, Zack is a pro. He hasn't got his pro card yet, but for me he is a pro.


----------



## NickM

Yer defo, Zack must be the largest bodybuilder in The UK to never have a pro card. Will be a shame if he never gets one and a huge loss to pro bodybuilding. Anyway from the looks of it you'll be enjoying your pro card pretty soon. Take care and good luck bro!


----------



## daniel.m

Just read through your journal Shaun and you are looking pretty sick bro.

It's a shame there is no pro card up for grabs at the arnold amateur but at least it will get your name out there.

What do you intend to do between the Arnold and the British, will you hold your condition all that time?


----------



## sbigpecs

daniel.m said:


> Just read through your journal Shaun and you are looking pretty sick bro.
> 
> It's a shame there is no pro card up for grabs at the arnold amateur but at least it will get your name out there.
> 
> What do you intend to do between the Arnold and the British, will you hold your condition all that time?


Thank you bro. Yes I do indeed intend to be in shape for the rest of the year, I have some guest spots lined up, so that is also something to help me stay focused.

I will be up against some major contenders at the British this year, so making sure I come in on the button is all James and I are concerned with.

Everything else is down to the judges.


----------



## ABOBO

I dont see you not getting that procard this year.

Will you move to the states?


----------



## sbigpecs

ABOBO said:


> I dont see you not getting that procard this year.
> 
> Will you move to the states?


That is something that I have thought about.


----------



## J T

I am at present down to 13st 5lbs this week, which is the target weight set by James this week.

Still looking very full and tight, and i'm also starting to look a bit dryer. Training has been going very well, weights have dropped but ive kept the reps & intensity high.

I dont think there is any point trying to lift a stack of weight if your body just cant do it, and with me struggling to lift the weights I used to, my body is obviously telling me something.

So right now my priority is to stay injury free!!!

Being 4 weeks out, this now is the home run, and as you no timing everything is crucial, I plan to meet up with James every week from now until we leave for Ohio, just so that he can monitor everything a bit more closely and make any adjustments he wishes to make.

I will also from this week start to use the sunbed once or maybe twice a week, just to get an even tone all round before we start to apply the tan. As ive come to realise preparing your tan and what your going to use well in advance and having a contingency plan should anything go wrong is critical.


----------



## ABOBO

what is your choice of posing music?


----------



## daniel.m

Shaun why don't you send your photo's into this, i think its open to amateurs outside of the US.

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?t=45299

I think you stand a good chance of getting a Muscletech endorsement


----------



## supercell

NickM said:


> Hi Shaun, I was at the British and thought you looked amazing! Well done for winning your class! Have read through this column set up by James for you and it certainly looks like you'll be even better at The Arnold. As a passing thought, wat did you think of Zac Khan's placing at the British. Would also be intersted in what James has to say as well. Good luck and looking great!


Zack is a good bodybuilder but will be one of the 'greats' if and when he gets truly conditioned and thats not my thought thats just plain old fact.

He will know what it feels like to be conditioned if he listens to Neil and believe me, its not nice! :thumb:

As for Shaun another 2lb this week then the fun really starts

J


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Shaun will you be popping down to see Jmes at the ministry at any point mate?


----------



## leafman

I know nothing about bodybuilding as im really new and just starting out but wow im sooo glad your british  lol hope you reap the rewards for your hard work and dedication mate and i cant believe your not pro already ur huge man good luck with everything :thumb:


----------



## The_One

ABOBO said:


> what is your choice of posing music?


It will be Mary J Blidge "Be without you"


----------



## The_One

leafman said:


> I know nothing about bodybuilding as im really new and just starting out but wow im sooo glad your british  lol hope you reap the rewards for your hard work and dedication mate and i cant believe your not pro already ur huge man good luck with everything :thumb:


Thank you very much Leafman.


----------



## The_One

Bobbytrickster said:


> Shaun will you be popping down to see Jmes at the ministry at any point mate?


Hey hope your well mate. No I doubt very much that I will be at Ministry. I hear its a great gym though.

Is that where you train?


----------



## The_One

After much deliberation and consultation, I have been persuaded to change my name to *"The One"*

Having had greats such as JD, ET, and so on and so forth, It was brought to my attention that it might not be a good idea to have JT as my name.

Therefore, I present you with "The One" otherwise known as SJT for short 

Read on 

http://thebeefforums.co.uk/index.php?topic=601.0

*SJT *

*
"The One"*

*
UKBFF 2007 SOUTH EAST 1ST TIMERS CHAMPION*

*
UKBFF 2007 BRITISH 1ST TIMERS CHAMPION*

*
UKBFF 2008 BRITISH LIGHT HEAVY CHAMPION*


----------



## The_One

This week will be 3 weeks out from the Arnolds, I'm getting dryer and dryer by the day. Diet and training has been consistent, been feeling low on energy some days, but all is well.

I will weight myself come thursday which I think will be the day of the weigh-in. I was down to 13st 5lbs last week 1st thing in the morning, so hopefully I would have dropped a pound or two this week.

I will be meeting with James on Sunday, which i'm very much looking forward to. James will have a look at me, and will take it from there as to where we go next with it.

Trained legs yesterday and they are absolutely f**ked. Everything has been hi reps, sets of 20 & 30 reps, which for me has worked a treat this time round. I'm really starting to see the striations and and condition is coming in nicely.

More updates to come this week.

*SJT *

*
"The One"*

*
UKBFF 2007 SOUTH EAST 1ST TIMERS CHAMPION*

*
UKBFF 2007 BRITISH 1ST TIMERS CHAMPION*

*
UKBFF 2008 BRITISH LIGHT HEAVY CHAMPION*


----------



## Fivos

Hey "The One"  let me know when you want to do the next shoot..

Ill get the backdrop up so we can get some studio canvas type pics of you before you go out...these could be used to market yourself whilst out there..i,e to give to supp companies etc

Fivos


----------



## The_One

Fivos said:


> Hey "The One"  let me know when you want to do the next shoot..
> 
> Ill get the backdrop up so we can get some studio canvas type pics of you before you go out...these could be used to market yourself whilst out there..i,e to give to supp companies etc
> 
> Fivos


GREAT!!! Should we say next weekend which will be the 21st and 22nd?

Looking forward to getting some great pics done as always. :cool2:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

It sounds like the next shots are going to be even better than the last lot... What sort of weight will you be coming in at? 13st??

Either way the last shots were fantastic


----------



## supercell

Shaun will come in at what weight he looks best at. I want shredded and so does Shaun.

If he's nearly ready this week then we will back off to 1lb a week loss if he's got more to come off it will stay at 2lbs.

My guess is he will be around 12st 12lb after depletion and prior to carbing.

whatever his weight is he is going to look phenominal, I really cant stress enough how good Shaun looks in the flesh.

Looking forward to hooking up with you this weekend bro, hope Kim has got a lot of food in cos I may want you to eat A LOT this sunday eve depending on how you are looking.

stay strong!

J


----------



## leafman

Cant wait are we gonna get to see some of these new pics when they are done? hope so bye the way good choice of music (mary j blige) cant go wrong. Good luck (THE ONE) sounds good :thumb:


----------



## AnneP

Thanks for the updates, keep them coming! Looking freaking goood there...

...and good luck at Arnold AM!


----------



## defdaz

JT, 'The One' sounds a bit friggin' egotistical if you ask me but hey you didn't! 

JT sounds different to other short names (the T ending in an E sound makes it sound good - all e-ending sounding letters do - like JB or JC etc.), shame you're not sticking with it.


----------



## dean c

you look amazing mate ,best of luck to you .

what training methods do you normally use mate ?reps/sets etc ?sorry if ive missed it somehwere


----------



## supercell

defdaz said:


> JT, 'The One' sounds a bit friggin' egotistical if you ask me but hey you didn't!
> 
> JT sounds different to other short names (the T ending in an E sound makes it sound good - all e-ending sounding letters do - like JB or JC etc.), shame you're not sticking with it.


Hey when you look like Shaun the name is justified bro.

Phil Heath is called the Gift and that too is justified.

JT also sounds good but its a little like ET which was Ernies nick name and JD which was Dawodu's name.

The One is where its at:thumb:

J


----------



## supercell

Shaun is now entering the final phase of his prep this week before the depletion and carb up.

His carbs have been dropped now and his cardio continues to be increased.

I hooked up with Shaun on sunday and he is coming in very nicely indeed. I will be seeing him again this sunday and then its just a case of cruizing in.

I have also found out that I will be staying in the same hotel as Shaun which will make the last minute changes much easier to impliment.

Not long now dude, dig deep...This is you time to shine!!

J


----------



## The_One

Sorry for the lack of updates guys. But as stated by James, im in the final phase of the diet now, so I just about have enough energy to move my fingers, toes and thumbs.

My cardio is high at the moment, im working full time, and Im on very low carbs my training is very intense  so there you go. I'M F**KED!!!

I'm pleased with the progress made at the moment, but there is still a lot of room for improvements condition wise.

I'm very full, and I think once we start to concentrate on getting rid of my water, my condition should come through very well.

James has told me that im to have my last cheat meal this Sunday, so to be honest, thats the only thing I can think about right now 

Reading back through my dairy/journal for the british 09, and comparing it to my notes now, I feel very different this time round.

My training is a lot better, and in general things have gone a lot smoother still only being two weeks out.

So for me its head down and full steam ahead. I probably wont do much updating on here now till James and I depart for Ohio. I will be keeping focused and just trying to keep my eye on the prize ahead.

So thanking you guys here on UK-MUSCLE, you have been great with your unwavering support for me and your love for the sport of bodybuilding.

Hopefully there will be some form of medium where you guys can either watch coverage or follow a play by play on one of the forums.

James I think will also be updating things here on UK-MUSCLE from Ohio.

Over and out!!!

*"The One"*


----------



## Fivos

Shaun, sounds like you are ready to rumble and from knowing what James went through last year 2 odd weeks before its apparent you have the same feeling..i,e you should be feeling smashed! Keep strong bro. Do yourself Justice and fight for the win.

Im looking forward to getting updates from James and seeing you when you get back when we both can have some food!.

Fivos


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Where/what do you work as Shaun? I presume it must be desk based otherwise you`d be fckued right now on a building site and loads of cardio!!


----------



## MuscleButt

Use this song for your pose routine!!!

perfect for the one!!!


----------



## The_One

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Where/what do you work as Shaun? I presume it must be desk based otherwise you`d be fckued right now on a building site and loads of cardio!!


I'm a housing officer, and I also run my own security company witha friend of mine.


----------



## The_One

Fivos said:


> Shaun, sounds like you are ready to rumble and from knowing what James went through last year 2 odd weeks before its apparent you have the same feeling..i,e you should be feeling smashed! Keep strong bro. Do yourself Justice and fight for the win.
> 
> Im looking forward to getting updates from James and seeing you when you get back when we both can have some food!.
> 
> Fivos


Cheers Fivos. Its a deal, when we get back, we should all link up and grab a bite.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## hilly

sounds like everything is on track mate good luck,


----------



## leafman

Good luck big man hope you get the win ill be tryin to find a way to get coverage or sommat otherwise ill be glued here lol.


----------



## amjad.khan

bodybodybuilding.com are doing a free webcast for the arnolds but im not sure how good the quailty is, anyway here the link.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2009_free_iron_man_arnold_webcast.htm


----------



## leafman

Cheers mate ill be watching that


----------



## supermancss

when is the Amateur Arnold Classic 2009 that "The One" haha is gonna be competing in?


----------



## tiptoe

good luck mate lets hope there is a pro card waiting at the end of this for you.


----------



## phenom82

Good luck bro. Your going to do well.


----------



## steven-nicholls

keep going bro.. final 2 weeks and its all your for the taking.. best of luck and i'll see you at the south coast..


----------



## bkoz

How do you do your weigh in?good luck mate hope all goes well.

And am i write you train at alpitan..?????


----------



## chem1436114520

we arrived last night in ohio it f in freezing and not much to do thank god it starts to moz ill post some pics has i get em of shaune ,


----------



## leafman

Thanks chem gonna see if i can get coverage of it somewere but will be checking in on this thread. Anyone no wot time in our time is the show?


----------



## Fivos

chem said:


> we arrived last night in ohio it f in freezing and not much to do thank god it starts to moz ill post some pics has i get em of shaune ,


Nice one Chem, thanks in advance for the updates pal. :thumbup1:

Fivos


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Good luck and all the best mate


----------



## leafman

Good luck shaun with the comp its tonight aint it? GOOD LUCK 

THE ONE


----------



## daniel.m

good luck and keep us all updated if possible.

i think there may be a webcast on bodybuilding.com as i remember seeing james l on there last year


----------



## PRL

Good Luck Shaun.

Oh and Alvin too.

Enjoy lads


----------



## martin1436114509

Best of luck shaun, hope it goes well


----------



## Origin

GOOD LUCK!!!

from Liz and Kami and Anjali


----------



## 50kg

Just been told by some friends that have gone out to watch the Arnolds, that they saw shaun today training, and he is looking awesome.

COME ON SHAUN MATE!!!


----------



## 50kg

James, any news on whats happening, are you even out there yet mate. Give us an update soon as please.


----------



## chem1436114520

we bumerly p into shaune and kimbley they got out of the taxi we were getting in how mad is that , spoke to shaune and he seamed ok he was going to the weigh in dont now what he was but the prejudge is at 9am soo ill let everyone now how i think he has got on


----------



## myprotein

Good Luck Shaun from everyone here at MP.


----------



## Malika

Thanks for the updates Chem! :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell

Hi Guys,

Our party flew into Columbus yesterday afternoon and after writing Shauns plan out for tuesday, wed and thursday I was excited to see how he was looking.

I last saw Shaun on monday and I was over the moon with how he had come in.

The differences in him since the British were staggering and I know both him and Kim were delighted as to where he was.

He was tired and depleted; right where he SHOULD be 3 days out.

With the flight and my experiences last year I didn't want to take any risks with Shaun.

Before leaving he had a normal oat breakfast and then during the 11-13 hours of flying and travelling I switched him over to protein and veg only with a couple of red meat meals.

Once he landed on wed night and got to the hotel he completed a flush through workout and a brisk 30 minute walk to rid the body of any fluid held from the flight.

Straight after he had some whey and vitargo and then had 2 high carb meals before retiring.

His water was kept very high and vit C was used as a duiretic.

On thursday morning he completed another flush through workout and another 30 minute brisk walk. It was then followed by another whey and vitargo drink and quickly followed by high carb meals every 2.5 hours.

Water was again kept high and then stopped at 6pm.

I got to see Shaun last night at around 7pm US time and he looked bursting full and watery; just how he should the night before a show. Look flat and dry the night before and come show day you'll be fcuked.

Shaun weighed in at 84kgs last night.

He had another carb meal before going to bed.

Well I have just come back from seeing him this morning (its now 6.30am here) and all I can say is FCUKING HELL!!!!!!!

Completely diced, glutes, hams, erectors; everything we wanted to bring to the stage here after the disappointment of the British (his words BTW). Overnight he has lost around 5-6lbs I would say approximately.

If Shaun had turned up like this for the British it would have been good night for EVERYONE and the overall would have been his by a country mile.

We are going for victory today and IMO there is ABSOLUTELY NO REASON why he cant win the overall.

I am so proud of what he has done over the last 4 months. Shaun has always been a phenominal World Class talent but today marks the start of something incredibly special for him and I am so pleased I have been able to be a part of it.

WELL DONE MATE I really am over the moon, it's now just a case of relaxing then showing the World exactly what you are capable of.

Today we WILL witness a new dawn, trust me.

J


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Superb mate, can't wait to see the pics.

All the best Shaun bring it home mate


----------



## LittleChris

That was a great post. Best of luck Shaun!


----------



## higgz123

good luck!


----------



## daniel.m

thanks for the update james, i'm excited to see the finished look

once again good luck shaun, you've grafted up until this point, now it's time for the hard work to pay off


----------



## Goose

Best of Luck Shaun! Hope you do it.


----------



## XJPX

best of luck shaun, am glad to see everything went to plan in the run up to show day, looks like ur in great hands with james as well


----------



## Gumball

Great news, fingers and toes crossed for Shaun!


----------



## supercell

I have just returned from the pre judging at the Memorial Halls.

Everything went like clockwork.

Shaun looked phenominal, out of a World Class line up of 27 athletes in the LH class. He was up against many World and National IFBB Champions.

He got the first call out and the last.

He stuck out like a sore thumb

I have him winning.

I also then had a chat with Bill Comstock who is the chief photographer for MD Magazine. His editor is absolutely nuts about Shaun's Physique so we now have a photo shoot with MD's top photographer and an interview with Flex Wheeler. He said out of all of the amateurs Shaun is the one he wants in his magazine, so expect a great article in MD coming soon.

I was absolutely delighted with how Shaun looked. He was absolutely peeled to the bone.

The plan has been spot on thus far.

He is now resting in his room before we have a shoot with Flex magazine and then onto the MD shoot.

He has taken in fluid and some carbs and will have a good feed after his shoots this afternoon.

He is certainly a massive celebrity out here and I am so proud of what he has done.

Alvin also looked much improved from his British outing and I helped both him and Shaun prepare back stage and making sure the sheen was spot on. Noone except competitors were allowed in but somehow both Kim and myself walzed past the officials plus both Bill and Wanda were ther so that helped our cause.

Both guys tan looked phenominal and the lighting was as you would expect; World Class.

I am buzzing SO much and SO much more than I was last year at this show when I was in it.

I want Shaun to bask in all of the glory this weekend, he's worked SO hard for this and deserves all the success of his labour.

Both of the UK guys have made the top 5 at the Arnold Classic, a phenominal achievement.

Well done we all super proud of you guys and tomorrow is your time to shine!

J


----------



## weeman

that post just gave me goosebumps,this is so exciting


----------



## MasterBlaster

I can't wait to see him, I will be there tonight bud and I hope that I can get some good shots to bring back to the forum.


----------



## weeman

you lucky fcker con,hope you get some good pics mate


----------



## Fivos

Thats superb, also i knew about the photo shoot as i sent my pictures of Shaun to MD and they were all over them like a bad rash and wanted to set up the photo shoot) aslo there is a possibility the may be using me as a european photographer)... Im just glad they manged to catch up with him as i didnt know what hotel he was staying in.

I also passed on Alvins details as they liked his physique as welll

Well done to both our guys!

Fivos


----------



## Rebus

Great posts James, very informative. Also very humbling of you regarding his condition now as opposed to at the Brit finals.

Is this the final result, ie Top 5, or does that now take them both to the show/finals tomorrow??

Well done to them both. Would love to also see some photos of Alvin.

James are you able to give any insight into the drying out process you utilised to come in crisp and dry from being watery the night before? I ask as in the past ive kind of panicked when starting to bloat up and ended up stopping the filling out process..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fantastic stuff!!! 

This has beena great read


----------



## hilly

awesome stuff. congrats to shaun for all his hard work i imagine going by the progress pics that have been put up he looks unreal.

Also congrats to yourself james you are a good sport and im sure your experience and knowledge has helped a great deal.


----------



## barcz69

gud luk shaun the future of british bodybuildings gunna arrive 2morrow.


----------



## weeman

pics i blagged from elsewhere


----------



## strongasanox

he looks amazing,,the back shot is great


----------



## weeman

and some more,he looks just awesome!


----------



## supercell

Last pics say it all. Shredded mass with class. Great tan too.

Tight as a drum.

The photo shoot went really well. MD were just in awe of ST. As a result he has now been given the opportuntiy to fly out to Florida for a shoot. Hmm wonder if they allow athletes nutritionists to tag along ;-)

Shaun has had his food now and around 2 gallons of fluid today. He has gone out to take in the womens pro show and left me in the bar with Scott and Co. And yes before the pics go out I have been a little tipsy 2 nights on the trott. Oh well I got some celebrating to do for Shaun!!

Tomorrow is a HUGE day.

Should have the results at around 4-5pm UK time. Then its off to the pro mens pre judge and then the evening finals. Then an after Party with the pros. More alcohol....Damn!!!! Lifes a fcuking bitch!!

J


----------



## hilly

Sounds like your really struggling to enjoy yourself over their james.


----------



## DRED

nice one james.....shaun looks wicked


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Superb mate, Shaun is looking awesome.

Enjoy mate cant wait to hear the results, take care and look after big Steve lol


----------



## Malika

hilly2008 said:


> awesome stuff. congrats to shaun for all his hard work i imagine going by the progress pics that have been put up he looks unreal.
> 
> Also congrats to yourself james you are a good sport and im sure your experience and knowledge has helped a great deal.


& lets not forget Kimberley-Anne Jones: she kept me updated on Shaun's prep & I can assure you she has been a tremendous all around support to him!!!

Shaun looks fantastic! Hard to believe he's only an amateur!


----------



## Fivos

Agreed Kim has been an amazing support for Shaun, without our partners support its game over for us..

Shaun looks so damn full check his chest its bursting to split open DAMN! James your work on Shaun has been amazing, and your comment re being flat the night before a show is spot on. We are so worried about carbing up properly that afer months of strict deiting its hard to mess it up carbing up properly. Shaun must of just absorbed all those carbs up like a sponge check out his face..his proper dry!

Look forward to chatching up with the both of you when you get back.

Fivos


----------



## supercell

Indeed Malika and Fiv, Kim is fantastic. When I was starting out in the sport she was hugely influential to me and helped me no end in my win in 2005. The support team around us when we compete is something that is vital for success and Shaun is very lucky to have such a wonderful women by his side.

J


----------



## supercell

Update.

Its now 6.40am and I went to see Shaun at 6am.

As I said yesterday I introduced 2 gallons of water (around 7 litres) back into him along with some simple and complex carbs and also some fats in the way of steak.

I can honestly say in ALL my years of watching amateur UK BBers I have NEVER seen anyone where Shaun is today.

I was nearly in tears a few moments ago.

To say Shaun is on the money is an understatement. I would say 2-3lbs heavier and even drier, it sent a shiver right down my spine.

Nobody can stop him now and in around 4 hours time we will know the outcome.

We have to be stageside at 8.30am US time and the show starts at 10.

Now Shaun will just be sipping water and eating rice cakes and some simple sugars, I am not concerned with protein now.

TBH he could eat a horse between two bread vans and still not spill.

As for me, I couldn't sleep. Far too excited and after getting in at 1am and up at 5.30am its probably gonna hit me once its all over today.

Jet lag has not been an issue with so much to think about. Adrenaline is a great thing.

I also want to say that Shaun is the one that needs to be congratulated here, not me. As I say with all the guys I prep, I can guide and tell ythem what to do and when to do it but they have to implement it.

Its been easy for me. I haven't had the stress, the days when you feel like giving up or cheating, the immense tiredness of someone that holds down 2 jobs and has done his training and cardio at 10pm to 12am daily.

I may be an inspiration to some but Shaun is one to me.

Well done mate. The work is all but done; one last push and glory will be yours.

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Shaun looks superb in those photos.

James, your passion for BB is second to none, I think you both deserve great credit, you for getting Shaun into this sort of shape and Shaun himself for his dedication and work ethic to get where he is today. Excellent stuff!


----------



## PRL

supercell said:


> Update.
> 
> Its now 6.40am and I went to see Shaun at 6am.
> 
> As I said yesterday I introduced 2 gallons of water (around 7 litres) back into him along with some simple and complex carbs and also some fats in the way of steak.
> 
> I can honestly say in ALL my years of watching amateur UK BBers I have NEVER seen anyone where Shaun is today.
> 
> I was nearly in tears a few moments ago.
> 
> To say Shaun is on the money is an understatement. I would say 2-3lbs heavier and even drier, it sent a shiver right down my spine.
> 
> Nobody can stop him now and in around 4 hours time we will know the outcome.
> 
> We have to be stageside at 8.30am US time and the show starts at 10.
> 
> Now Shaun will just be sipping water and eating rice cakes and some simple sugars, I am not concerned with protein now.
> 
> TBH he could eat a horse between two bread vans and still not spill.
> 
> As for me, I couldn't sleep. Far too excited and after getting in at 1am and up at 5.30am its probably gonna hit me once its all over today.
> 
> Jet lag has not been an issue with so much to think about. Adrenaline is a great thing.
> 
> I also want to say that Shaun is the one that needs to be congratulated here, not me. As I say with all the guys I prep, I can guide and tell ythem what to do and when to do it but they have to implement it.
> 
> Its been easy for me. I haven't had the stress, the days when you feel like giving up or cheating, the immense tiredness of someone that holds down 2 jobs and has done his training and cardio at 10pm to 12am daily.
> 
> I may be an inspiration to some but Shaun is one to me.
> 
> Well done mate. The work is all but done; one last push and glory will be yours.
> 
> J


Can't wait. Always knew Shaun was something special. Think we are about to view history in the making folks.

Well done James. Keep us updated.


----------



## Rebus

Without a doubt, judging by those photos Shaun is definately on the money and well deserved too.

As has been said, history in the making coming so far in such a short competative career....inspiring.

Appreciate this is Shauns thread but is there any further update on Alvin too?


----------



## Rebus

Ah man the suspense in the silence....... :bounce:


----------



## BIG GRANT

HE CAME 2ND M8


----------



## Rebus

2nd, thats absolutely fantastic. He must be elated with that and it had to be a very close call without a doubt. Well done Shaun.

Any news on Alvin??

Credit to James too eh...


----------



## amjad.khan

Awesome result congratulation Shaun!! looked like you made a huge impact in the state aswell well done buddy :thumb: :bounce: :beer: :rockon:


----------



## The_One

Thanking everyone kindly for their support, I really appreciate it. Ive had a great time here and it was great placing 2nd out of 27 competitors in my class.

Obviously im a winner and I dont like loosing or placing anywhere else apart from first, so im a bit disappointed where that is concerned.

I would like to say a big thank you James for time and the effort he has put into helping me achieve the best condition I have ever been in, and believe me , im not one for blowing my own trumpet, but I was RIPPED.

There was no one on stage in better condition than I was, and that it a tribute to James and his knowledge of the sport.

Right now im tired, brain is a bit frazzled, going to rest now then off to the pro show.

I will give you guys an in depth update as to how I felt things went, where I felt I could have improved "there is always room for that" the feed back I got from the pros and the judges, and what my plans are next.

So im off to reflex on what has been a great experience, and how I can use this to empower me even more.

Good night, God bless, and thanking everyone again.


----------



## amjad.khan

The_One said:


> *Obviously im winning and I dont like loosing or placing anywhere else apart from first, so im a bit disappointed where that is concerned. *


----------



## colt24

I've just spent 20 mins reading this thread, Just wanna say big well done to

Shaun !!

All the best.


----------



## oaklad

congratulation to everybody involved in and arouhd your prep but especially to shaun!!!


----------



## Malika

Felicitation Shaun!!!

You made such an impact over there I have no doubt big things are coming up for you in the future!


----------



## hertderg

Congratulations to you Shaun and the team , 2nd place is absolutely fantastic and a huge achievement that has everyone bursting with pride.Your name is now out there and it can't be ignored , great things to comes.

Well done mate!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

well done shaun,james and the rest of the team, keeping british bodybuilding great. fantastic result.another giant killer on the loose.

paul george


----------



## defdaz

Big big congrats JT, well done and enjoy the pro show!


----------



## supercell

Humble as ever Shaun is an exceptional athlete and yes although disappointed he didn't win what we all have to remember here is that for Shaun this was only his 4th time on stage. Quite incredible.

After looking at the scorecard, I was correct in my thinking. Shaun was infact in the lead moving into the final day and Kamal was in 3rd.

This too is testiment to Kamal for transforming himself in 24 hours. I had a chat with him yesterday and he is a humble, lovely man who knows how his body works.

We must also not forget that Kamal is a multi IFBB World Champion and also was a previous IFBB pro so again Shaun should take some comfort from that.

Shaun was without doubt the most conditioned (by a way) and weighing on the day probably only 82kg it was an amazing feat to place where he did.

He had better balance than any of them but the final outcome was all down to mass, and Kamal packed more of a punch in that dept.

I am SO SO proud of Shaun and after its all sunk in we will be discussing what his next plans are.

I would also like to take this opportunity to say a huge WELL done to Alvin Small. A man mountain and a wonderful, humble human being. WE couldn't have had ANYONE better in Alvin representing the UK and he did himself and the UK proud with his 5th place in a feirce line up.

Alvin will have silenced any UK critics with his showing and working with H has paid dividens. He is now my tip for the Super heavies at the British. If this is what can be achieved by H in 3-4 short months then heaven help anyone else by the time October comes round.

It has been amazing to witness this weekend and has just made my passion for the sport, and the wonderful people that I have been surrounded by, all the stronger.

I did witness histroy in Columbus this year and that was in ST. As I said before and will maintain, he is something special. He had his time to shine here and he did like a fcuking beacon. Both Kim and I are so very proud to have been a part of it and wherever you want to go next, you will.

On a side note I also managed blag my way to the front at the pro finals (about 5 rows back)

Amazing what a suit and tie can do for you!!!!

Kai looked phenominal and was hugely emotioal at his win. Here was a clear winner and TBH one to watch at the O this year. It was a great show and one I will remember for a very long time.

Most overlooked IMO was Silvio and I told him back at the hotel. He was disappointed but like I said, it will only make him stronger.

J


----------



## 3752

well done to both Shaun and James an excellant partnership.....


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Great Stuff James, make sure you and Shaun enjoy the rest of your stay out there. I bet you both can't wait to get back and start working on your new plan!



> On a side note I also managed blag my way to the front at the pro finals (about 5 rows back)
> 
> Amazing what a suit and tie can do for you!!!!


 You tart, love it!


----------



## amjad.khan

For anyone who missed the show, pictures of shaun on the day could be found on this link:

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/browse/index.php?mode=browse&id=18245&eventcode=1305


----------



## reflexlewis

big congrats to shaun! looked phenominal, by far the best condition to date!

(well done to james aswell, helping to bring shaun in such awesome shape)


----------



## stow

fantastic performance Sean, you've done the Uk proud


----------



## stuartcore

Big well done to shaun and Alvin, you both looked awsome! :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

congrats to shaun, and well dun james x


----------



## hilly

congrats shaun and alvin


----------



## willsey4

Well done Shaun. Pics look awesome


----------



## steven-nicholls

congrats shaun, that is an amazing result!!!!!


----------



## carly

well done guys done UK proud :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Impressive stuff! I'm pleased for you both.. and jealous!!


----------



## supercell

Our time in Columbus is all but expired but we have all had a fantastic time and its been great spending time with some good friends in Scott, Steve, Karl and Patrick.

Last night we went out....Again!!!! and had a few drinks at a local nightclub that was holding a Bacardi party.

John Plummer from Flex also joined us.

Kim and Shaun flew back in to the UK yesterday.

I have had a wonderful time out here in Columbus and made some great contacts in the sport, sowing the seeds for next years trip and my pro debut.

I had a chat with Flex and he was overwhelmed by fans at the Expo. Gaspari certainly got their dollars worth. he is planning on doing Dexter Jacksons show, the Tampa pro, Europa supershow and of course the Olympia which I cant wait to attend in Sept.

I also had a long chat with Troy and his partner Maghan. Troy looks well and is looking forward to competing later on in the spring/summer. He is now working with Hany Rambold and things are going to plan.

So just to wrap everything up a massive well done to our UK boys they certainly didn't disappoint and I know Bill and Wanda were incredibly proud of their placings.

It really is a different world out here and bbers and all strength athletes are treated like kings, especially it seems the UK athletes and supporters.

There are many highlights of the trip to me but apart from the amateur show and pro show it was the seminar that I went to yesterday that stuck in my mind. Both Arnold and Franco spoke for an hour about the good old days, regaled some stories from the past and also gave their take on modern bodybuilding.

These two guys are my heroes so sitting around 10 feet from them was worth the money in itself. It was truly inspirational and has changed my life.

Bodybuilding is a wonderful sport and I am so proud that I am a part of it and hope next year when I step on stage I get the same kind of buzz I got this weekend. My passion is stronger than ever and I have been truly blessed with the wonderful people I have met and befriended.

J


----------



## glanzav

wat did the like of arnold and that say

and any info you can share with us that other guys talked about that where competing so on as i no you all like a good natter about the sport the lifestyle and how things are going new products gear use so on

as i feel they are far ahead of us out in the states even though everything is pracitcally illegal


----------



## supercell

dutch_scott said:


> great write up james
> 
> will be seeing u at the o this year...
> 
> great performance by shaun and alvin, i liked shauns dry look alot, guys r gna be rumbling at the british this year
> 
> wats ur take on how uk bbuilders are perceived in the [email protected]
> 
> gone are the days of dorian, ian harrison and ernie, how do the new crop fair? do they get the call outs the deserve? flex must be helping the cause! and now u.


We are a small country and have a limited gene pool compared to the larger populated countries of the World therefore the depth isn't the same here in the UK as it is in say Russia or the U.S.

However the athletes that we do have are all very well respected Worldwide as well as the travelling fans. IMO British BBing is now in a fantastic place with greater depth and quality becoming apparant year on year.

I will be giving my honest appraisal of this years contenders in my column in the Beef in a few months time.

J


----------



## supercell

On a side note, yes Shaun's dry look was definately the way to go but I know that for the British I can get him at least 5-7lbs haevier with the same conditioning if not better.

Remember that due to travelling I was incredibly conservative carbing him up. Depending on how depleted the athlete is, carbing up can last as long as 3.5 days; I only carbed Shaun up for 1 day. He could have taken more carbs but with 18 hours + of travelling it was just not worth the risk.

He was the hardest athlete in his class of 27 which is testiment to Shaun and the hard work he put in over the last 4-5 months since the UK's

J


----------



## MasterBlaster

I saw him on stage and I thought he looked great... i personally dont think the pics do him justice.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Is the any point anyone else turning up at the British LHW this year?

I mean he won comfortably last year and Barny being the closest guy is now a HW and Shaun with James help is gonna be even heavier and in better condition.


----------



## martzee

there are some good lhw out there and the season is just begining who knows who will be turning up,if anyone turns up slightly off its anyones class,everyone trains and diets to be the best they can so its on the day that counts,shaun will be superb at the brits and so will many others in that class with a few we prob have not even seen compete before!


----------



## Fantom

Go On Mart! :thumbup1:I know you're already secretly dieting for this year's season........... :tongue:

Glad i'm taking time out to do something less energetic................


----------



## supercell

Haha, two years ago we didn't even know about Shaun so my advice is NEVER rest on your laurels, there may well be someone out there who is yet to show themselves.

Is it harder for a big guy to get shredded?

NO!!!

A lot of heavies and superheavies worry too much about the scale and as soon as their weight starts dropping they panic and this is so for probably 80% of BBers in all classes.

Believe me there were some super heavies out there in Columbus that were big, dry and hard.

So there is absolutely NO excuse.

J


----------



## stevie flynn

"So there is absolutely NO excuse."

totaly agree mate...


----------



## TaintedSoul

I sometimes can be half asleep. I never even saw this journal untill today.

Was a good read and you looked great Shaun.


----------



## pgr13

James could u post more detailed description of Shaun last week food intake?

Shaun is great motivation 4 me!


----------



## W33BAM

This months cover of Beef.....

Well done!!

And James Llewellyn is there too!!


----------

